# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ndihme me taskbar/task manaxher/run/cmd/PC manaxhim.

## K19

peshendetje kam nje problem(si gjithmon  :buzeqeshje:  ka disa koh qe task menager ka kete pamje(shiko ketu poshte) per ta mbyllur perdor ALT+F4. a rekuperohet ky dem?

----------


## Sentinus

Tek korniza e jashteme kliko dy here me te majten e mausit 

Bye

----------


## K19

faleminderit sentinus(me mire vone se sa kurr  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## Nickmaster

Hey cuna
kam vene opsionin "Group Similar Taskbar Buttons" por kur e provoj nuk me punon fare! Cfare duhet te bej qe te grupohen??
faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

Ka dy menyra per te bere grupimin e taskbar butonave
e para
klikon Start/Run/Regedit/ok/HKCU/software/microsoft/windows/current version/explorer/advanced/
ketu krijon nje DWord te re duke i vene emrin Taskbargroupsize
Me default do shohesh qe vlera e DWord eshte 1 e ndryshon kete vlere ne 2 ose 3 ose 4.Nqs ve vleren e re 4 psh atehere windowsi automatikisht grupon butonat ne taskbar kur ato behen 4.Ky ndryshim hyn ne fuqi pasi behet log off dhe rindizet compjuteri.
Menyra e dyte 
eshte te shkarkosh nje program
xp_taskbargrouping.vbs  edhe te ky program ben ndryshimin
dmth cakton nje vlere 2,3 ose 4 si tek rasti i regjistrit me lart

----------


## Nickmaster

faleminderit benseven11

----------


## edspace

Nickmaster.....e di mire qe nuk punon?

Ai opcion vihet ne pune vetem kur taskbar mbushet plot. 
Nqs ti hap vetem dy dritare ato nuk do grupohen. Hap 7-8 dritare qe ta shikosh nqs punon apo jo. 

psh: shtyp ctrl+n disa here

----------


## Nickmaster

edspace, ashtu une e di qe punon por thashe mos kishte rruge tjeter per ti bere qe sa te behen dy ose tre etj. te grupohen direkt.

----------


## ero

PC ime u infelktu me msblast edhe e turbolloi kompjuterin tem e sidomos "task manager", edhe si mund ta shihni tek kjo foto qe kam bashkangjitur. Nuk me hapet nje dritare taman e "task manager" edhe pastaj nuk i ka te gjitha si "processes" "memory usage" etc. Desha te pyes ai i ka ndodhe ndokujt tjeter kjo edhe a e dini se si mund ta rregulloj. Une faktikisht e kam *hequr msblast* nga komjuteri. Faliminderit ne advance

----------


## benseven11

taskmanaxherin e ke ne gjendje footprint(gjurme)
per te rikthyer koken me butonat
kliko 2 here te bordura siper vijes blu ose  bordura anash
qe eshte jashte vijes blu

----------


## ero

Faliminderit shume Benseven. Nuk e dija edhe une po kujtoja qe ishte prej virusit, lol.

----------


## sdb

Do isha mirenjohes te gjithe eksperteve ne Informatike qe te shpjegojne pse une nuk mund te hap Task Manger (Ctrl+Alt+Canc), nderkohe qe para disa ditesh ka funksionu shume mire.

Pres pergjigje

sdb

----------


## benseven11

mbaj te shtypur butonat alt+ ctrl dhe godit deri 5 here butonin delete dhe taskmanaxheri do hapet
ose shkohet ne Start /Run/gpedit.msc/Administrative templates/System/Logon 
perdor gjithmone  Logon klasik kjo ndihmon edhe per logon te windowsi dhe aktivizon edhe taskmanaxherin me alt+ctrl+del

----------


## sdb

*benseven11,*

veprova ashtu sic the, por nuk ben perseri. Nuk e di ku eshte problemi, nderkohe qe para disa ditesh ka funksionuar sh.mire!? Gjithsesi flmd shume.
Kur une shtyp _Alt+Ctr+Del_ me del e shkruar (italisht): *Task Manager è stato disabilitato dall'amministratore*. Nderkohe qe une jam Administrator i PC-se time!!! Absurde!?

Kur do kem kohe do postoj ketu edhe screenshot, thjeshte qe te shohesh.

_pershendetje,_
*sdb*

----------


## benseven11

provo njehere kete rruge klikohet start/run/regedit
ne regedit  klik ne plusin para
+HKEY_CURRENT_USER 
me poshte klik ne shenjen e plusit + Software\ tek + ne Microsoft\+Windows\+CurrentVersion\+Policies\ klik te ikona e verdhe System 
djathtas tek ikona e taskmanaxherit klik me te djathte zgjedh modifiko DisableTaskMgr 
Type: REG_DWORD do shohesh numer 1 aty
ndrysho numrin 1 me zero

====
ose provo te shkosh start /run/ne run futet gpedit.msc klikohet ok te hapet
dritarja e editorit te rregullave te administratorit
klikohet ne User Configuration 
pastaj klik ne  Administrative Templates 
klik ne Sistem 
klik Ctrl+Alt+Delete opsionet 
klik 2 here ne heq zhvendos Remove Task Manager option
te dritarja qe hapet klik ne rrethin  perpara caktivizo(disable)duke i vene pike me miun  klik ok poshte dhe e mbyll
heqja e ketij opsioni aktivizon automatikisht task manaxherin

----------


## ArberXYZ

Kur shtyp "Ctrl Alt Delet" me del kjo tabele "Task Manager has been desabled by administrator"

Kompjutri im, s'eshtei lidhur as ne LAN, as ne internet. Dhe se di si ta heq.

Ne fakt para ca kohesh pata instaluar nje program "Hiden Camera", vuna nje password. Dhe pas ksaj me eshte caktivizuar Task Manager.

Si ta aktivizoj serish?

SerialN

----------


## besart

Provo njerën prej këtyre:

Kopjoje:


```
REG add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v DisableTaskMgr /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
```

shko Start, Run dhe beja Paste.

ose

Shko: Start>>Run shkruaje: regedit, pastaj navigo deri tek:


```
HKCU \ Software \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Policies\ System
```

Në faqen e djathte ku shkruan DisableTaskMgr kliko dy herë mbi te dhe vendose vlerën 0.

----------


## besart

Ose shkarkoje ketë skedar, pasi ta kesh ekstraktuar arkiven kliko dy herë mbi te.

----------


## by_durrsaku

Start --> Run --> regedit --> ok

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Policies/system


DisableTaskMgr 1 = deaktivizo

DisableTaskMgr 0 = aktivizo

----------


## ArberXYZ

O beso rrofsh u aktivizu me te paren

tu boft dita 100, ene ty durrsako

SerialN

----------

